# where to buy froggy's fog in store?



## exascale (Jan 3, 2018)

Does anyone have any suggestions on where to buy froggy's (freezin) fog besides amazon? In a retail store would be preferable. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

PSSL.com carries it, and as you get closer to the holiday, the Halloween stores will probably have it too.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

You can get it from there site or check out dealer near you.
https://www.froggysfog.com/


----------



## Screaming Demons (Jul 12, 2009)

You're more likely to find it at a DJ/lighting company. Spirit won't have it.


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

Screaming Demons said:


> You're more likely to find it at a DJ/lighting company. Spirit won't have it.


This is what I did. 
Talked to a local professional light and sound company near me. They put my order on the same shipment as theirs and saved me the shipping costs. 
Since I saved on the shipping, I went ahead and got two five gallon buckets.

I'm good for the next two years.


----------

